# Ember



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*I will be working color project to produce what is called EMBER this is a very rich red color. As far as I know recessive red is one of the birds needed the other bird I will be using will be an INDIGO hope that there is some one that may be able to help me out on this. .GEORGE *


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *I will be working color project to produce what is called EMBER this is a very rich red color. As far as I know recessive red is one of the birds needed the other bird I will be using will be an INDIGO hope that there is some one that may be able to help me out on this. .GEORGE *


I can't help you a bit, but I (we) can look at pictures and tell you how pretty the birds are.........


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

George,

I think this will be a very fascinating project. Do you have some good recessive reds? Are you going to use homers for the project? I'm on a genetic list. I'll ask about ember and see if anyone has worked with this. Perhaps some of them have bred embers.

Margaret




george simon said:


> *I will be working color project to produce what is called EMBER this is a very rich red color. As far as I know recessive red is one of the birds needed the other bird I will be using will be an INDIGO hope that there is some one that may be able to help me out on this. .GEORGE *


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck George! Look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*If anyone would like to see some EMBERS GO TO TOM HUNTLEY's web site www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html* .GEORGE


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> *If anyone would like to see some EMBERS GO TO TOM HUNTLEY's web site www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html* .GEORGE


I did some reading on this and it is interesting. The color is quite unusual. There was another (maybe azure?) that looked very much like something that I'd only seen in Lebanons. Hollander did raise Lebanons and I got some from him years ago. It's not exactly the same but similar and black markings have been replaced with white. It is not really like toy stencil either, something different.

I don't remember if this odd blue with split tail bar was the same gene as ember but was talked about on the same site. I need to go back and read some more.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI BILL, Go to Huntley's web site that I have posted,he has a lot of info on this EMBER and picts, it is a faily new modifier that is on the same locus as recessive red. This EMBER modifier was found about 8 years ago in a flock of feral pigeons. From what little I can find I feel that INDIGO mated to Recessive Red may be the way to go. Dr Hollander was working on it before he died I am not sure who his work was passed to after his death I think Dr Gibson. ......................... GEORGE*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

George, I really enjoyed that site. The embers Mr. Huntley showed are beautiful and look different than anything I've seen. I felt sad that one he had worked with was lost to a hawk.

Hope you have great success.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I really love Mr. Huntley's Embers. They are all beautiful, but the deep colored ones are my favorites. 

Margaret


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I think you got your work cut out for you there but wish you much success on your journey


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi George*



george simon said:


> *HI BILL, Go to Huntley's web site that I have posted,he has a lot of info on this EMBER and picts, it is a faily new modifier that is on the same locus as recessive red. This EMBER modifier was found about 8 years ago in a flock of feral pigeons. From what little I can find I feel that INDIGO mated to Recessive Red may be the way to go. Dr Hollander was working on it before he died I am not sure who his work was passed to after his death I think Dr Gibson. ......................... GEORGE*


I checked his site and some other places as well. The birds look very similar to some opals that I have seen. Maybe more so than indigo but it's hard to say. I'm going to see what else I can find about them too. Neat colors. I also joined so maybe I can join the fun.

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

just came across these on eggbid and thought hmmm are they close to ember or not, could be a start well I will let you decide for yourself  
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1212167166


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

george simon said:


> *If anyone would like to see some EMBERS GO TO TOM HUNTLEY's web site www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html* .GEORGE


That is a really cool web site. I liked the flocking numbers too. Nice touch.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They look bronze or indigo to me*



LokotaLoft said:


> just came across these on eggbid and thought hmmm are they close to ember or not, could be a start well I will let you decide for yourself
> http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1212167166


Trouble is that squeakers change alot when they moult out. Anyway, the brown on these looks too dark from what I've seen of ember. Also, ember is extremely rare at this point.

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LokotaLoft said:


> just came across these on eggbid and thought hmmm are they close to ember or not, could be a start well I will let you decide for yourself
> http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1212167166


 *HI LOKOTA LOFT No these birds on eggbid are nothing more then INDIGOS which those that race call chocolate.I have 8or9 in the loft now 100 dollars on eggbid thats a rip off. But you can bet that someone will bid on them.* ...GEORGE


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

George,

Ive heard alot about ember. My friend Ross smith has one ember bird. I think Jerry Sternadel does too. I actually seen one in person when i visited him last march. They are super neat.

Chris


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

samuri_spartan said:


> George,
> 
> Ive heard alot about ember. My friend Ross smith has one ember bird. I think Jerry Sternadel does too. I actually seen one in person when i visited him last march. They are super neat.
> 
> Chris


 HI CHRIS,Do you know if Ross or Jerry raised their embers or did they get them from some one? .GEORGE


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

hi george , I was just thinking in terms or a base color to start with in a project sense of the way being it looked as though they carried the blue under color as in the ones on the huntly site before they molted out  oh well I tried lol and I agree he wants way to much for his pigeons but people seem to buy them for some reason ,nice way to pay the feed bill Im guessing


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello george, im pretty sure they both got theirs from somone else. I just cant remember the name they said.


Chris


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

george simon said:


> HI CHRIS,Do you know if Ross or Jerry raised their embers or did they get them from some one? .GEORGE


I will check with my friend next time I go over to his house to see where he got his And if he still has any ember colored race birds. He likes playing with colors And flies most all colors. He has true browns, silvers, almonds, blue barless, Reds, yellows, Blacks. Ect. Plus the standard blues.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I checked with my friend today. HE no longer has any ember colored birds. He said he gave that project up. As he could never get any to raise any birds that could race. So he got rid of them.


----------

